# What paint color do I use??



## brad.wilson1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am currently working on designing/ building a dedicated theater room. It is not new construction but a renovation of the current space. The current walls are a cream-ish color and I am going to repaint them something that is good for a dedicated theater room but that something is what I am having a problem with. What is a good color for a theater room? Do I go with a flat black and loose all depth of the room (makes it seem like a smaller room) or a certain dark color? I can upload some pictures of the space I am working with if it helps.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You might find this of help..

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ction/45282-howto-choose-colours-theatre.html


----------



## RanZiv (Mar 1, 2008)

Darker the better - performance wise. However, it is always a balancing act between performance and aesthetics. Try to keep the colors dark for the main part of the walls and I highly recommend a black color for the screen wall at a minimum. You can use lighter colors for accents throughout the theater.

Just my 2 cents - Good Luck!


----------



## brad.wilson1011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Prof- great article!! Thank you for posting the link. I should have guessed someone on here already addressed that question in great detail!

Mystical- I think I'm going to grab some darker red or brown paint swatches this weekend and see what dark colors work well. I will most likely keep some light accents somewhere in the room so it doesn't seem like a dark hole. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Brad..I hope it helps you to determine which wall colour to choose..


----------

